# Soap Supply Stores in Southern Cali?



## LazyUmbrella (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey all!

I'll be on vacation in Sunny and wonderful Southern California in about a month's time!
We'll be in San Diego, Santa Barbara, Solvang and Santa Monica.

I've got my reading material lined up (Scientific Soapmaking), and now to make the vacation a truly memorable one, I am wondering if there are any fun/interesting soap or fragrance supply stores I can visit while I'm there.

I know that California Candle Supply is just east of LA, so we might brave the traffic and go there (if they're open to the public).

But I am wondering if there are any other interesting places where I can go?

thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2014)

We really do not have any walk in soap supply stores that I know of here. But California Candle does have a few fragrances and this is the new store phone number. I would recommend you call John first his new building is in Glendora I think. 1-626-609-8373. He has a great Dragon's Blood available and a very realistic plumeria a very strong jasmine. Not all his fo's are body safe. Essentials by Catalina is in Corona off the 15 freeway. They are not really a walk-in either but do have their fo's out so you can smell them. Best to call Catalina first and see if you can buy from them directly from the shop. They are usually will-call. Cibaria Soap Supplies in Riverside is a great supplier for oils, but again you have to call in your order for will call. Pure Fragrance Oils is in Chino but I do not think they have a store front either, but sometimes she will make arrangements for pickup. Sorry much help here


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2014)

Near Santa Monica in a town called Mar Vista, there is an adorable soap shop called Soaptopia. They're not a supplier, but such a great place for inspiration! I've looked all over for soaping supply stores nearby and have yet to find anything. If you find yourself near Pasadena, there is this place: http://m.yelp.com/biz/bismillah-imports-pasadena

It's a tiny hole-in-the-wall fragrance oil store. It's AMAZING. The man who owns it will sit you at his bar and go over scents with you for as long as you want and he's incredibly friendly. The prices are by no means discount, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 23, 2014)

It sounds like you are going to be driving around a lot. Gas in CA can get really  expensive and moreso in certain areas like LAX. Check out losangelesgasprices dot  com to help in finding better gas prices. You can also search other areas although the site name is for 'LA'/. 

Solvang is a world within a world within a bubble -you will like it. Downtown has gift shops and amazing food. Santa Barbara has an awesome botanical garden and arboretum too. When you go to San Diego look up summers past farms. The place is ethereal. The owners are very cool, they are soapers, teach classes, and sell essential oils. The grounds are cool to get a coffee (which they sell at an outdoor cafe) and walk around plus they have chickens in the backside. If you are interested in any type of oilsss from India (like neem) or resins, downtown LA has a few shops that sell bulk frankincense ($15/lb), although the quality is lacking, it is great for oil infusions and soap additives.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2014)

TVivian said:


> Near Santa Monica in a town called Mar Vista, there is an adorable soap shop called Soaptopia. They're not a supplier, but such a great place for inspiration! I've looked all over for soaping supply stores nearby and have yet to find anything. If you find yourself near Pasadena, there is this place: http://m.yelp.com/biz/bismillah-imports-pasadena
> 
> It's a tiny hole-in-the-wall fragrance oil store. It's AMAZING. The man who owns it will sit you at his bar and go over scents with you for as long as you want and he's incredibly friendly. The prices are by no means discount, but it's worth checking out.


Thank you for this post. I saw this store once while wandering around Pasadena on the bike and we could not remember where we saw it. Hubby would not let me put EO's or FO's in the harley trunk  so we did not stop. Yeah now I know where it is


----------



## LazyUmbrella (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks all! I'll definitely be checking some of these out!
in my mind i'm thinking that the sunny streets of California will be lined with palm trees, surfers and soap supply stores overlooking the crashing waves of the Pacific ocean, with aisles and aisles of fragrances, colours and molds, as far as the eye can see!

interestingly, in Montreal (where I live), there is a small soap supply store (Coop Coco 273 St-Zotique East, Montréal, Québec  H2S 1L4) - they have a lot of oils and other ingredients, but the colours are limited and the fragrances are expensive and many don't last... but still I should consider myself fortunate!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 24, 2014)

Will you be visiting the little historic town of Julian? (wonderful in October, Apple festival is also that month). There is a shop (closed Tues, Wed) called the Julian Soap Co. that sells soap and a few candles body butters. No soap supplies. It's on the main historic street, upstairs by the candy shop.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 24, 2014)

LazyUmbrella said:


> thanks all! I'll definitely be checking some of these out!
> in my mind i'm thinking that the sunny streets of California will be lined with palm trees, surfers and soap supply stores overlooking the crashing waves of the Pacific ocean, with aisles and aisles of fragrances, colours and molds, as far as the eye can see!
> 
> interestingly, in Montreal (where I live), there is a small soap supply store (Coop Coco 273 St-Zotique East, Montréal, Québec H2S 1L4) - they have a lot of oils and other ingredients, but the colours are limited and the fragrances are expensive and many don't last... but still I should consider myself fortunate!


Nope we just do not have the walk in supply stores. If you are going to visit the Pacific Ocean it is worth spending a day at Venice Beach. If you go south Dana Point Village and Oceanside Village are fun to visit and Carlsbad Villiage (south of O'side harbor) is a very nice village. If you love seafood Vera Cruz Seafood in Carlsbad if very good. Almost always a wait but worth it and not outrages in cost and the fish is fresh


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 24, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Will you be visiting the little historic town of Julian? (wonderful in October, Apple festival is also that month). There is a shop (closed Tues, Wed) called the Julian Soap Co. that sells soap and a few candles body butters. No soap supplies. It's on the main historic street, upstairs by the candy shop.



There is another soaper crowd that sells out of the Chamber of Commmerce Hall, maybe it is city hall in Julian. they have like a one large room flea market that has trinkets, blankets and soaps. It is pretty cool though.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 24, 2014)

I was in the city hall and didn't see it - maybe it was a temp thing.
I did see other stores - gift stores - selling soap. I believe it was French soap made in China....or something like that!  I lost interest in shopping when I found a lot of stuff that was not handmade or made in the US, let alone made in California.  I did enjoy my hours long conversation with the owner of Julian Soap Co. though!


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 24, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> I was in the city hall and didn't see it - maybe it was a temp thing.
> I did see other stores - gift stores - selling soap. I believe it was French soap made in China....or something like that!  I lost interest in shopping when I found a lot of stuff that was not handmade or made in the US, let alone made in California.  I did enjoy my hours long conversation with the owner of Julian Soap Co. though!



Hey LenaRenee, if you live around there or go to that area frequently, go to Summer's Past Farms off the 8. It is such a cool place to be. they sell homemade soaps, teach classes and sell EOs.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to live there!

ThanksGoji! I'm in the San Marcos area and Summer's Past looks like a great place to spend the day...and buy soap. My little one would be all over the garden!

OMG they have cats and chickens! She'll never want to leave! She wants chickens sooooo bad!

First cool weekend we're going! (yeah, cause I need more soap)


----------



## Ktaggard (Sep 26, 2014)

General Wax in north Hollywood has some nice FOs. More geared to candle making, but I'm sure you can get skin safe info.


----------

